

Large Problems in Django, Mostly Solved - duke_sam
http://djangocon.blip.tv/file/4107062/

======
forsaken
Blog post with the video and slides for the less-video inclined:

<http://ericholscher.com/blog/2010/sep/10/djangocon-talk/>

